# Hilfe Deckenlampe anschließen (Lampe 3 Adern / Decke 2 )



## Xcecc (14. Mai 2010)

*Hilfe Deckenlampe anschließen (Lampe 3 Adern / Decke 2 )*

Also ich bin gerade in ne neue WOhung gezogen und hab mich gerade ran gemacht neue Lampen zu holfen und wollte diese heute Anschliessen..... ich hab auch ein wenig Ahnung davon aber reichen tuts trotzdem nicht *hmpf* 

Aus der Wand kommen ein Besches Kabel und ein Grün/Gelbes auf dem Beschen ist die Phase drauf das hab ich schon getestet und der andere müsste nach der Farbgebung ja der Schutzleiter sein aber wieso zum geier hab ich keinen Nullleiter ??? alle Anschlüsse aus der Wand sind nur mit 2 Kabeln ??? 

Ich habe nun mal eine Lampe geommen und Phase auf Phase und Schutzleiter auf Schutzleiter gemacht und den Nullleiteranschluss den meine Lampe ja hat weggelassen aber die Lampe funktioniert nicht ?? und bei Hronbach und skonto die wussten auch nicht was ich machen soll das war sowieso der Knaller 

kann ich denn einfach den Schutzschalter vonner Wand an den Nullkontakt von der Lame machen ?? Das hab ich noch nicht probiert weil dann hät ich ja keine Sicherheit das das Gehäuse nicht unter Strom steht oder ??? wer kann mir helfen 

gruß


----------



## NCphalon (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: hhhilllfffeeee Deckenlampe anschliessen (Lampe 3 Adern / Decke 2 )*

Ich würd ma sagen dass du keine Erdung hast sondern die Erde quasi über den Nulleiter geht, der bei dir halt ne Erdungscodierung hat.

Is aber normal bei Lampenanschlüssen, die wenigsten sin geerdet. Seltsam is halt nur dass die en Erdungsdraht für den Nulleiter verwendet ham.


----------



## Xcecc (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: hhhilllfffeeee Deckenlampe anschliessen (Lampe 3 Adern / Decke 2 )*

Na und was mach ich nun ??? ich mach den das Besche kabel wo ja Strom drauf ist bei der Lampe auf L und das andere auf N ?? weikl das war das einzigste was ich noch ncht probiert hatte ??? und wie sicher ich dann die Lampe davor ab das sie evtl unter Strom steht ?? da es eine Metalllampe ist ?


----------



## Herbboy (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: hhhilllfffeeee Deckenlampe anschliessen (Lampe 3 Adern / Decke 2 )*

Da solltest Du lieber einen Elektriker kontaktieren, das kann sonst u.U. lebensgefährlich werden - bitte daher hier auch KEINE Mutmaßungen "das könnte" oder "müßte" oder "sollte kein Problem..." usw. !!!

Nachher kriegst Du bei nem simplen Birnchenwechsel eine gewischt...


----------



## derP4computer (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: hhhilllfffeeee Deckenlampe anschliessen (Lampe 3 Adern / Decke 2 )*

Hallo!

Ich würde mal ganz fix den Vermieter kontaktieren und alles so weiter geben. Der ist dafür nämlich zuständig.!
Dann kommt entweder ein Elektr. ins Haus oder du kannst ihn selber beauftragen. Bis dahin einfach eine Stehlampe benutzen.
Mit so etwas würde ich mich garnicht rumschlagen, so ein kuddelmuddel, die Farben sollten nämlich sein, blau, grau, schwarz, braun, nur nicht grüngelb oder gelb.!

Das ist ein Mangel, Lebensgefährlich, NB Kosten zurück halten.

MfG


----------



## TerrorPuschel (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: hhhilllfffeeee Deckenlampe anschliessen (Lampe 3 Adern / Decke 2 )*



derP4computer schrieb:


> Farben sollten nämlich sein, blau, grau, schwarz, braun, nur nicht grüngelb oder gelb.!



Das mit den Farben ist Blau, Grau, Schwarz, Braun und Grün-Gelb (*Erdung*).

Da gebe ich dem Moderator recht. Hör nicht auf das was hier gemutmast wird sonder setz dich mit dem Vermieter auseinander.

Schon 230V können Lebensgefährlich sein.


----------



## Xcecc (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: hhhilllfffeeee Deckenlampe anschliessen (Lampe 3 Adern / Decke 2 )*

Also ich hab nu selber das letzte was noch übrig blieb ausprobiert und es hat geklappt auch wenns nicht vorschriftsmäsig ist 

Für alle die das selbe Problem haben das Besche Kabel kommt bei der Lampe in den L Anschluss und das Grün/Gelbe in den N Anschluss und die Erdung zum Metallgehäuse bleibt leer.

Da es sich dabei um eine Metallampe handelt hab ich nun natürlich keine Erdung und das ist gefährlich das sollte jeder Wissen der daran rumwerkelt.

- Ich habe folgendes getan die Leitungen noch mal extra Isoliert

- Die Drahtader passend zur Lüsterklemme geschnitten das nix übersteht und die isolierung etwas großzügiger gemacht so das kein Metall frei ist

- DIe Lampe ist von der innen seite wo die Lüsterklemme liegt nochmals mit Gummi gefüttert wenn man so will also die Lüsterklemme liegt auf Gummi nicht auf Metall


Zudem werd eich bei jedem Birnenwechsel die Sicherungen Off Schalten damit ist das Risiko denke ich für mich und meinen Singlehaushalt extrem gering und für mich Vertretbar

gruß


----------



## Herbboy (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: hhhilllfffeeee Deckenlampe anschliessen (Lampe 3 Adern / Decke 2 )*



Xcecc schrieb:


> Also ich hab nu selber das letzte was noch übrig blieb ausprobiert und es hat geklappt auch wenns nicht vorschriftsmäsig ist


 das ist nicht zum Lachen, denn wenn irgendwas passiert, bist Du dran, zB wenn es wegen der Verabelung zu nem Schwelbrand kommt oder so.

Wende Dich echt lieber an den Vermieter oder Hausmeister oder nen Elektriker.


----------



## Xcecc (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: hhhilllfffeeee Deckenlampe anschliessen (Lampe 3 Adern / Decke 2 )*

Was soll denn da passieren ?

Ich bin kein Elektriker und wenn ichs selber machen kann hol ich auch keinen und ich seh das im moment so das wenn ich mir eine Lampe geholt hätte die nicht aus Metal wäre dann hätte ich den Schutzleiter (Erdung) garnicht gebraucht weil die Lampe bzw das Gehäuse garnicht leitend ist richtig ??? 
Also geht es doch vom Prinzip nur darum ob ich die Sache gut genug abisoliert habe oder nicht ? und das habe ich habs danach auch noch ma getestet mit nem Spannungsprüfer also ist doch alles in ordnung ? und arbeiten anner Lampe mach ich sowieso nur wenn die Sicherung aus ist von daher ist das doch ok oder nicht ?


----------



## Hatuja (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: hhhilllfffeeee Deckenlampe anschliessen (Lampe 3 Adern / Decke 2 )*

Ob das sicher ist, weiß ich nicht. Ich wohne aber auch in einem alten Haus und mache es bei mir genauso. Ala Plus an Plus, das andere an Minus und die Erde ohne Gegenstück in eine 3er Klemme.

Das funktioniert bei mir so zumindest seit Jahren, aber wenn sich ein Elektriker meldet und schreit "OH MEIN GOTT, WAS HABT IHR GETAN" wäre das natürlich nicht schlecht.


----------



## rebel4life (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: hhhilllfffeeee Deckenlampe anschliessen (Lampe 3 Adern / Decke 2 )*

Finger weg von 230V!

Alle, die keinen Facharbeiterbrief haben sollen davon ihre Griffel lassen!

230V sind tödlich und gerade in alten Häusern gibt es keinen Fi und dann hängst du halt mal ne Stunde dran, danach hast du Verbrennungen 7. Grades.

Schraub die Lampen sofort wieder ab und kontaktiere deinen Vermieter!

Du haftest wenn da einem etwas passiert und das geht in die Mio - glaubs mir. Ich mach die Ausbildung zum Elektroniker.

Den Schutzleiter als N zu nutzen ist nicht zulässig, diese "mach ich selber" Mentalität finde ich bei Dingen wie dem Garten, nem Regal usw. gut, aber nicht bei 230V, selbst ich als Elektroniker darf nach meiner Ausbildung das nicht mal selbst machen - dafür muss ich im Auftrag einer Firma handeln oder den Meister machen. Also sollten Laien gleich zweimal ihre Finger weglassen.

Was soll den passieren? Es gibt Fälle, bei denen Laien aufgrund eines solchen Murks die Lamper per L1/PE angeschlossen haben, es dann zu einem Bruch im PE vor dem Verteilerkasten gekommen ist, der Fernseher den PE aufs Antennenkabel legt und dieser dann auf Potential von L1 ist und die Oma, die ein Stockwerk höher das Antennenkabel vorm Gewitter aussteckt durch den Strom stirbt. Dann kommen Sachverständiger und dann ist die Kacke am dampfen, dann hast du doch gar nichts gewusst und bist der unschuldige, es kann ja nichts passieren.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: hhhilllfffeeee Deckenlampe anschliessen (Lampe 3 Adern / Decke 2 )*

Also echt was ihr hier veranstalltet ist wahnsinn. Strom ist gefährlich und wenn du nicht weist was du machst ja dann ist das wirklich gefährlich. Ich gehe mal nicht davon aus das du weißt was für ein Netz du hast ? Also ob TN oder TT ? Und so auch nicht weißt was für schutzmaßnahmen so bei dir sind ? Nur so als Info 230 V sind Tötlich. Der Strom flist durch deinen Körper,deine Muskeln verkrampfen sich,du kannst nicht mehr loslassen, er erhärtet das Eiweiß im Ihn und das Wasser verdampft. Im endefekt bist du innerhalb von einer sekunde Tot vlt mit vile Glück in einer Isolierten Umgebung nach 1,5 Sekunden. Auch so zur Info mit schuhen beträgt der Wiederstand denn der Menschliche Körper den Stom entgegensetzt 1500 Ohm. Aber ich nehme nicht an das du weißt was das so bedeutet. Und in alten Häusern ist das alles so eine Sache da die nen Bestandsschutz haben. Also wenn heute auch ein FI pflicht ist so zählt das nur für neu anlagen nicht für alte.

An deiner stelle würde ich es echt einen Elektriker machen lassen denn wenn irgendetwas passiert ist der trann der als letztes an der Anlage etwas gemacht hat sprich du.

Und nur etwas abisolieren und verklemmen reicht nicht wirklich. denn wenn du zuviel abisolierst ist das schon eine Gefhrenquelle und du zuwenig abisolierst besteht auch eine Gefährtung das das Kabel nicht richtg in der Klemme Klemt und irgendwann rausrutscht. 

Ich habe bei mir die Lampen schalter und Stekdosen selber eingebaut. Aber ich bin auch Mechatroniker und weiß somit auch was ich da so bastle da ich das eben mit gelernt habe. 

@ rebel4life ne halbe h an 230 V da hat man nicht nur Verbrennungen da ist der Körper zu sammen geschrumpft und schwarz. die überlebungs wahrscheinlichkeit liegt bei 0,000001 %

Also lasst die Finger weg von sowas und investiert lieber die 30 - 50 € für einen Elektriker. Und der kann euch dann auch Garantieren das alles io ist und im Fehlerfall euch nichts passiert.


----------



## rebel4life (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: hhhilllfffeeee Deckenlampe anschliessen (Lampe 3 Adern / Decke 2 )*

Deswegen schrieb ich ja auch Verbrennungen 7. Grades. 



> Verbrennungsgrad
> 
> Entsprechend der beteiligten Hautschichten erfolgt eine Einstufung in:
> 
> ...


----------



## SpaM_BoT (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: hhhilllfffeeee Deckenlampe anschliessen (Lampe 3 Adern / Decke 2 )*



rebel4life schrieb:


> Finger weg von 230V!
> 
> Alle, die keinen Facharbeiterbrief haben sollen davon ihre Griffel lassen!


Zu was brauchts für das anbringen einer stink normalen Deckenlampe ein Facharbeiterbrief?



rebel4life schrieb:


> Schraub die Lampen sofort wieder ab und kontaktiere deinen Vermieter!


Wieso? Er hat die Kabel doch korrekt angeschlossen. Das einzige was er nicht wusste war, wohin mit dem Nullleiter weil kein Anschluss vorhanden da klassische Nullung.
Auf deutsch: er hat und konnte gar nichts falsch machen


----------



## rebel4life (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: hhhilllfffeeee Deckenlampe anschliessen (Lampe 3 Adern / Decke 2 )*

DER PE DARF NIEMALS ALS STROMFÜHRENDER LEITER GENUTZT WERDEN!

VON WEGEN KORREKT ANGESCHLOSSEN!

Bei dem PEN System ist der PEN Leiter hellblau und nicht gelbgrün!

Und ja, rechtlich braucht man sogar einen Meisterbrief und das muss man dann auch noch prüfen. Da schaust du jetzt blöd, was? 

Keine Ahnung, dann aber gescheit herlabern.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: hhhilllfffeeee Deckenlampe anschliessen (Lampe 3 Adern / Decke 2 )*

Naja eine Leuchte Anschliesen ist nicht wirklich schwer. Aber wenn ich sehe das er keine Ahnung hat sollte er doch lieber nen Elektriker holen. Und mal so gesagt was kommt als nächstes nen Stromkreis integrieren ?


----------



## SpaM_BoT (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: hhhilllfffeeee Deckenlampe anschliessen (Lampe 3 Adern / Decke 2 )*



rebel4life schrieb:


> DER PE DARF NIEMALS ALS STROMFÜHRENDER LEITER GENUTZT WERDEN!
> VON WEGEN KORREKT ANGESCHLOSSEN!
> 
> Bei dem PEN System ist der PEN Leiter hellblau und nicht gelbgrün!


Ist die Farbe denn so wichtig bei klassischer Nullung? Ich sag mal Nein 



rebel4life schrieb:


> Und ja, rechtlich braucht man sogar einen Meisterbrief und das muss man dann auch noch prüfen.


Ja, zum verlegen der Kabel und Dosen und dessen anschließen ans Hausstromnetz, aber keinesfalls für das anbringen einer Deckenlampe.


----------



## rebel4life (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: hhhilllfffeeee Deckenlampe anschliessen (Lampe 3 Adern / Decke 2 )*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Ist die Farbe denn so wichtig bei klassischer Nullung? Ich sag mal Nein



Ist sie. Und was du sagst, ist mir reichlich egal, denn nach VDE usw. sind diese Farben einzuhalten und nur weil dir es scheißegal ist, heist das nicht, dass es keine Vorschriften gibt. So ne Verdrahtung gibts in 3. Welt Ländern, aber nicht bei uns - denn bei uns muss das stimmen und das hat auch seinen Sinn. 

Bei klassischer Nullung wird der PEN Leiter mit dem Schutzkontakt und dem "N" Anschluss in der Steckdose verbunden - verwechseln wir doch mal braun und blau, dann haben wir den L1 aufm Gehäuse. Ist aber egal, oder?



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Ja, zum verlegen der Kabel und Dosen und dessen anschließen ans  Hausstromnetz, aber keinesfalls für das anbringen einer Deckenlampe.



Auch das darf nur vom Elektriker gemacht werden. Sicherlich machen das einige selber, aber erlaubt ist es nunmal nicht. Und das zählt, denn die Versicherung schickt da ihren Sachverständiger nachm Brand, ah, das wurde nicht vom Elektriker gemacht, peng, bist du dran und zwar darfst du das alles selber zahlen. Wenn es der Elektriker gemacht hätte, dann hätte er zahlen müssen bzw. dann wäre das gedeckt gewesen.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: hhhilllfffeeee Deckenlampe anschliessen (Lampe 3 Adern / Decke 2 )*

@rebel4life
Das einzige was der TE beim Vermieter bemängeln könnte ist, dass ein Kabel mit falscher Farbkennung verlegt wurde und es dadurch zu Verwechslung beim anschließen einer Lampe mit vorhandenen Nullleiter führen kann. Passieren kann einem aber auch bei einer Verwechslung nichts, außer man ist so dumm und lässt die Sicherung beim anschließen drinn.



rebel4life schrieb:


> > Zitat von *SpaM_BoT*
> >
> >
> > Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Erzähl doch kein Schmarn! Für das anbringen einer Deckenlampe brauchts  keinen ausgebildeten Fachmann oder gar elektro Meister! Wo hast denn  diesen Irrglauben her?


----------



## > Devil-X < (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: hhhilllfffeeee Deckenlampe anschliessen (Lampe 3 Adern / Decke 2 )*

Hört auf Rebel. 

230 Volt sind alles andere als Spaß, ohne einen Widerstand, der den Strom begrenzt und ohne FI Schutzschalter (Welcher erst bei Neuerrrichtungen gefordert ist) bruzzelts euch solange, bis die Sicherung keine Lust mehr auf die 50 Ampere hat. Und der gefährliche Bereich geht ab 30 mA los. 

Allerdings sind die Farben nicht kompleet vorgegeben, außer bei N/PE/PEN. Bei den 3 Phasen Drehstromsystem sind Farben nicht per VDE verifiziert.
*
Achso und noch etwas: Ob 24 V DC, 50 V AC oder 230 V AC: Alle Spannungen können tödlich sein, Egal welche Spannungsebene vorhanden ist!*


----------



## rebel4life (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: hhhilllfffeeee Deckenlampe anschliessen (Lampe 3 Adern / Decke 2 )*

@Spambot:

Beweise mir doch dann einfach das Gegenteil. Ich bin gespannt.  VDE sollte dein Suchbegriff sein.





> *Elektroarbeiten*
> 
> *Wer darf  was?*
> 
> ...



http://www.bge.de/asp/dms.asp?url=/bge/m36/m36.htm


----------



## SpaM_BoT (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: hhhilllfffeeee Deckenlampe anschliessen (Lampe 3 Adern / Decke 2 )*

@rebel4life
Um mir etwas zu "beweisen" zitierst du aus Berufsgenossenschaftlichen Vorschriften die lediglich nur ihren Geltungsbereich in Betrieben und auf betrieblichen Baustellen haben. Ja, du bist schon lustig.


----------



## rebel4life (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: hhhilllfffeeee Deckenlampe anschliessen (Lampe 3 Adern / Decke 2 )*

Du behauptest etwas, dann musst du es auch belegen. Ich hab jetzt eine Quelle zitiert, du pochst aber darauf, dass das alles falsch ist, aber du ohne Quelle recht hast? 

Findest du dich nicht lächerlich?


----------



## SpaM_BoT (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: hhhilllfffeeee Deckenlampe anschliessen (Lampe 3 Adern / Decke 2 )*



rebel4life schrieb:


> Du behauptest etwas, dann musst du es auch belegen.


Aha. Jetzt kommst auch noch mit Beweislastumkehr!? Du bist doch derjenige der anfing zu behaupten dass man fürs anbringen einer Deckenlampe unbedingt einen Fachman benötigt. Also bist auch du derjenige der dies zu beweisen hat!


----------



## rebel4life (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: hhhilllfffeeee Deckenlampe anschliessen (Lampe 3 Adern / Decke 2 )*

Elektrofachkraft ? Wikipedia

Da du die VDE Bücher nicht da haben wirst, ist es sinnlos, diese zu nennen, denn du kannst ja nicht schnell nachschauen.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: hhhilllfffeeee Deckenlampe anschliessen (Lampe 3 Adern / Decke 2 )*



rebel4life schrieb:


> Elektrofachkraft ? Wikipedia


Ja wo steht denn dort, dass nur ein Fachmann eine Deckenlampe anschließen darf?
Eines kann ich dir jetzt schon sagen: die Suche nach einer imaginären Vorschrift/ bzw. einem imaginären Gesetzes kann ewig dauern


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: hhhilllfffeeee Deckenlampe anschliessen (Lampe 3 Adern / Decke 2 )*

Oh mann leute...

Das ändern einer Elektrischen Anlage darf nur von einer elektrischen Fachkraft vorgenommen Werden. Wie Geasagt das ändern. Eine Lampe anschrauben zählt aber nicht dazu. Sprich man kann eine Lampe Tauschen oder einbauen ohne das es ein Fachmann machen muss. Aber da der Treadsteller anscheind keine Ahnung hat sollte er es einen Fachmann machen lassen. Da immer etwas schiefgehen kann. Die Kabelbezeichnungen sind nach VDE soweit vorgeschrieben das der Neutralleiter Blau und der PE grün sein muss. Die Fasen Farbe kann Schwarz,Grau, Braun sein.


----------



## rebel4life (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: hhhilllfffeeee Deckenlampe anschliessen (Lampe 3 Adern / Decke 2 )*

Wenn es so sein soll, dann muss es wo explizit erlaubt sein. Ist es aber nicht.

In der Schweiz ist ein Anschluss einer Leuchte durch einen Laien explizit erlaubt. In D aber nicht.

http://www.mmbg.de/PRESSE/SA01_00/aktuell_04.html


----------



## SpaM_BoT (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: hhhilllfffeeee Deckenlampe anschliessen (Lampe 3 Adern / Decke 2 )*

@Nobody 2.0
Richtig...

-----


rebel4life schrieb:


> Wenn es so sein soll, dann muss es wo explizit  erlaubt sein. Ist es aber nicht.


Solch eine Vorschrift existiert nicht.
Es ist nur Versicherungstechnisch relevant. Sprich: im Schadensfall  haftet unter Umständen keine Versichung wenn sich herausstellt dass die  Verkabelung von einem Laien unsachgemäß vorgenommen wurde.



rebel4life schrieb:


> In der Schweiz ist ein Anschluss einer Leuchte durch einen Laien explizit erlaubt. In D aber nicht.
> 
> Aktuell- Elektrofachkräfte für festgelegte Tätigkeiten


Das sind, mal wieder, Berufsgenossenschaftliche Vorschriften die nicht im Privathaushalt gelten.


----------



## rebel4life (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: hhhilllfffeeee Deckenlampe anschliessen (Lampe 3 Adern / Decke 2 )*

Eben. Und wenn es nicht explizit erlaubt ist, erlischt in der Regel der Versicherungsschutz - um den geht es ja.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: hhhilllfffeeee Deckenlampe anschliessen (Lampe 3 Adern / Decke 2 )*

In den VDE vorschriften ist nicht alles haarklein Vorgeschrieben. Zb wird nicht genau vorgeschrieben wo im TT netz geerdet werden muss. Es heist nur an einer geeigneten Stelle also kann das der Monteur entscheiden wo für ihn diese Stelle ist.


----------



## TerrorPuschel (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: hhhilllfffeeee Deckenlampe anschliessen (Lampe 3 Adern / Decke 2 )*



rebel4life schrieb:


> Eben. Und wenn es nicht explizit erlaubt ist, erlischt in der Regel der Versicherungsschutz - um den geht es ja.



*In diesem Thema ging es nicht um die Versicherung, sonder um das gesundheitliche Wohl des Users Xcecc, der dieses Thema erstellt hat.*

Da Xcecc wohl keine Ahung und Erfahrung im Bereich der Elektrotechnik (speziell der Verdrahtung eines Haushaltes) und der Phasenbelegung der Adern hat, so wie kein Fachwerkzeug für Elektrotechnik (Spannungsprüfer, etc.) hat. 

*Und es wurde nur darauf hingewiesen (was er es umsetzt ist seine Sache), das er besser eine Elektrotechnische Fachkraft zu rate zieht um das Problem zu lösen und nicht sein Leben zu riskieren.*

Die Vorschriften der VDE oder sonstige standen nicht zur Diskussion, darum kümmert sich dann das Fachpersonal.

Seit ihr Fachkräfte im Elektrotechnischem Bereich? Ich denke wohl eher nicht, bei dem was ich teilweise hier geschrieben wurde.
*
Die meisten schweren bzw. tödlichen Unfälle mit "Strom" im Haushalt und auf Baustellen wurden durch das gefährliche Halbwissen verursacht.*


----------



## rebel4life (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: hhhilllfffeeee Deckenlampe anschliessen (Lampe 3 Adern / Decke 2 )*

Stimmt - scheißen wir auf Versicherungen - Auto versichern? Wozu, braucht doch eh kein Schwein. Hausratversicherung? Bei uns wird doch eh nicht geklaut, weg damit.


----------



## Sash (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: hhhilllfffeeee Deckenlampe anschliessen (Lampe 3 Adern / Decke 2 )*

oh man.. er sollte sich einfach einen holen der ahnung hat. das problem ist, das gelb-grün eigentlich nur für erde verwendet werden DARF. aber in diesem falle hat wohl der installateur gespart und diesen für null genommen. aber mal angenommen der ist doch erde und null ist abgerissen, steckt zu weit in der wand drin oder so das man ihn nicht sehen kann, und der schliesst nun erde als null an, passiert im günstigsten falle nix, wenn ein fi davor ist fliegt dieser raus, im schlimmsten falle geht aber einer duschen, eine 2. person schaltet licht an und der unter der dusche fängt an zu zappeln, knallt mit dem kopf auf der wanne... erde heißt nicht das es immer so gut geerdet ist das wirklich nix passiert..


----------



## Gast XXXX (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hilfe Deckenlampe anschließen (Lampe 3 Adern / Decke 2 )*

So ein Schwachsinn Sash sorry, aber das musste ich jetzt mal sagen. In einigen Gebäuden (gerade im Ost-Plattenbauten) sind diese Verdrahtungen normal und laut Bestandschutz dürfen die auch so weiterbetrieben werden. Wenn die Lampe geerdet werden muß, wird der Nullleiter (grün-gelb) dürchgeschleift! Sowas nennt man klassische Nullung. Bin selbst Elektroinstallateur, von daher ist deine Behauptung das der grün-gelbe nur als Erde verwendet werden darf, schlichtweg falsch. (Außer du meinst Neuinstallationen, denn in der Beziehung hast du recht)


----------



## rebel4life (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hilfe Deckenlampe anschließen (Lampe 3 Adern / Decke 2 )*

Bestandsschutz schön und gut, aber der grün-gelbe darf nie als stromführender Leiter genutzt werden. Zwar hat man das früher gerne bei Wechsel-/Kreuzschaltungen gemacht, aber erlaubt ist es schon damals nicht gewesen.

Und DDR interessiert ehrlich gesagt nicht.

klassische Nullung = PEN ->hellblau


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hilfe Deckenlampe anschließen (Lampe 3 Adern / Decke 2 )*

Wobei man sagen muss das in der DDR weniger elektrisch unfälle auf 1000 Einwohner gab als woanders. Ganz einfach deshalb weil elektrisches Instalationsmaterial nur an Elektriker verkauftwurde und nicht wie heute frei erhältlich war. Vieleicht war das gar nicht so schlecht sollte man meinen wenn man das hier liest...


----------



## Gast XXXX (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hilfe Deckenlampe anschließen (Lampe 3 Adern / Decke 2 )*



rebel4life schrieb:


> Zwar hat man das früher gerne bei Wechsel-/Kreuzschaltungen gemacht, aber erlaubt ist es schon damals nicht gewesen.



Da hast du recht die Gründe sind aber klar, wenn man spart und dazu nur 3-adriges Kabel benutzt, anstatt 5-adriges. 

BTT: Aber trotzdem war es nur eine Halbwahrheit und wenn hier schon andauernd VDE Vorschriften zitiert werden, sollte so etwas Erwähnung finden. 

@ Nobody 2.0 

Da wäre ich auch für!


----------



## rebel4life (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hilfe Deckenlampe anschließen (Lampe 3 Adern / Decke 2 )*

Du machst es sicherlich heute noch. 

Am besten noch N schalten.


----------



## Gast XXXX (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hilfe Deckenlampe anschließen (Lampe 3 Adern / Decke 2 )*

Nein ich hab den Berufszweig gewechselt, Windkraft ist besser.


----------



## rebel4life (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hilfe Deckenlampe anschließen (Lampe 3 Adern / Decke 2 )*

Da kann man mit der Unwissenheit der Leute auch Geld machen. Bei uns im Kaff tuen die, die noch zu den 7-8 Windrädern (Im Allgäu!) 2 weitere aufstellen wollen so, als ob wir früher keinen Strom gehabt hätten.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hilfe Deckenlampe anschließen (Lampe 3 Adern / Decke 2 )*

Sorry aber meint ihr nicht das es langsamm etwas OT und kindisch wird ?


----------



## rebel4life (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hilfe Deckenlampe anschließen (Lampe 3 Adern / Decke 2 )*

Nö. :d


----------



## Sash (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hilfe Deckenlampe anschließen (Lampe 3 Adern / Decke 2 )*

nochmal zu diesem spock verschnitt der mich kritisierte: was damals, vor 40j in dunkeldeutschland getrieben wurde interessiert nicht! fakt ist, verwendest du grün-gelb für was anderes als erdung in einer schaltung würde dich dein meister/ausbilder selbsthändig umbringen. das es aber dennoch so betrieben wurde bestreite ich ja gar nicht, steht ja auch im text.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hilfe Deckenlampe anschließen (Lampe 3 Adern / Decke 2 )*

Naja umbringen nicht gleich mir selber wurde dieser kleine kniff gezeigt. Aber dennoch ist es in neuanlagen genau so wenig erlaubt wie den neutral leiter zu schalten.  Und ja der PE oder der Gelb grüne wie ihr sagt darf im fehlerfreien Betrieb niemals Strom führen. da nur im Fehlerfall über ihm Strom fliest. Ich sag nur Netzschleife dazu. 

Aber in alten Anlagen kann man durchaus noch so etwas antreffen da die wiederum bestandsschutz geniesen.


----------



## riedochs (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hilfe Deckenlampe anschließen (Lampe 3 Adern / Decke 2 )*

Ich kann da aus "Erfahrung" sprechen. 220V tun ganz schön weh und wirken länger als man denkt. Muss man kein 2. mal haben. Im übrigen habe ich bei diesem Ereignis die Verkabelung des Vormieters übernommen, der Elektriker ist. 

Ich habe meine neuen Wohnungsverteilung von einem Freund machen lassen, der ist gelernter Elektriker und hat inzwischen seinen Techniker.


----------



## Gast XXXX (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hilfe Deckenlampe anschließen (Lampe 3 Adern / Decke 2 )*

@ Sash

Das war eine gut gemeinte Kritik und ein Hinweis das es immer noch gemacht wird und zwar aus "Bestandschutzgründen", auch wenn es diesen Begriff nicht in der DIN/VDE gibt. Des Weiteren wurde bis 1973 die klassische Nullung auch in "Hell"deutschland betrieben nur mal so zur Info. 
Weitere Infos sind im Beiblatt 2 der DIN/VDE 0100 enthalten und die gilt für Gesamtdeutschland soviel ich weiß. Da der TE nun einmal in eine Wohnung gezogen ist, wo diese Art der Kabelverlegung vorhanden ist, mal abgesehen davon das er lieber die Finger davon lassen sollte, wenn er nicht weiß wie es geht und da einen Fachmann echt die bessere Alternative ist, sind diese Tipps grundlegend falsch! Genauso solltest du bei meinem Post den Zusatz in der Klammer beachten, denn bei Neuinstallation ist es verboten was ich ebenfalls nicht bestritt. 

Hinweise aber wie "das darf nicht gemacht werden" suggerieren ein falsches Bild, weil es nur bei Neuanlagen verboten ist! Stell dir vor er macht das jetzt ohne klassische Nullung und bekommt durch diesen Rat einen Stromschlag, also diese Verantwortung möchte ich nicht übernehmen.


----------



## Sash (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hilfe Deckenlampe anschließen (Lampe 3 Adern / Decke 2 )*

1973... das war im letzten jahrtausend. da gabs noch kein viagra und die menschen hatte vorm kalten krieg angst. die mauer war mal grade fertig, die blackbird war noch im einsatz und stellte rekorde auf die bis heute nicht gebrochen wurde.. naja das wars auch schon. ah ja, tvs waren fett und tief.


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hilfe Deckenlampe anschließen (Lampe 3 Adern / Decke 2 )*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Sorry aber meint ihr nicht das es langsamm etwas OT und kindisch wird ?


Finde ich auch 
Eigentlich kann man (fast) alles nach Beitrag 4 von Herbboy vergessen.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Da solltest Du lieber einen Elektriker  kontaktieren, das kann sonst u.U. lebensgefährlich werden




Das ist die Einzige Lösung die es für das Problem gibt und es ist auch keiner hier in der Lage anhand der Aussage : "Da hängen 2 Drähte"  zu sagen ob man das so lassen kann oder nicht. 
Das kann nur der Elektriker vor Ort klären.

Genau so wenig kann anhand der oben genannten Aussage nicht die Netzform bestimmt werden.



rebel4life schrieb:


> klassische Nullung = PEN ->hellblau


Der PEN Leiter ist immer Grün-Gelb.




Sash schrieb:


> verwendest du grün-gelb für was anderes  als erdung in einer schaltung würde dich dein meister/ausbilder  selbsthändig umbringen.



Wenn es sich dabei um den PEN Leiter handelt, wird dieser wie der Name schon sagt als Schutz und Neutralleiter benutzt.
(Kann unter gewissen Auflagen heutzutage auch noch angewendet werden) 

Und ob man den Grün-Gelben nur noch für die Erdung benutzt spielt da keine Rolle, da man jeder Zeit in eine Alt Anlage kommen kann wo dies nicht der Fall ist.



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Stell dir vor er  macht das jetzt ohne klassische Nullung und bekommt durch diesen Rat  einen Stromschlag, also diese Verantwortung möchte ich nicht  übernehmen.



So weit ich das jetzt gelesen habe hat Xcecc die klassiche Nullung gar nicht 
angewendet.(siehe unten)
Und du wirst mir als Elektrofachkraft wohl zu Stimmen das ohne zu wissen 
um was es sich bei dem Grün-Gelben handelt kann er nicht einfach die 
Lampe Nullen.



Xcecc schrieb:


> Für alle die das selbe Problem haben das Besche Kabel kommt bei der  Lampe in den L Anschluss und das Grün/Gelbe in den N Anschluss und *die  Erdung zum Metallgehäuse bleibt leer.*



Ich wäre ja dafür das: 
1. Xcecc mal seinem Vermieter bescheid sagt, dass sich ein Elektriker das ganze mal anschauen soll (muss). Der ist für so was zuständig

Und 2. das hier Zu gemacht wird da bei den ganzen Diskussionen sowieso nichts mehr bei rum kommt. (Siehe Beitrag über mir)


----------



## Olstyle (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hilfe Deckenlampe anschließen (Lampe 3 Adern / Decke 2 )*

Da hier anscheinend ausser Bashing zwischen E-Technikern nichts mehr passiert hab ich zu gemacht.
Wem das nicht passt der darf mir gerne eine PM schreiben.


----------

